# My first time up Shoal River from 90E



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Wanted to try Shoal River today. Went up river from the bridge on 90E. 4 foot on the guage at 85S means about 6 inches 100 yards from the powerline to about 100 yards past. Then ran into the same thing half way between the train trussel and the interstate. I was going to bass fish my way back up and set a few bush hooks. I did catch 5 bass, 4 dinks and 1 about 2#. Had 1 run toward the boat and lost it when I finally caught up with it. Bigger bass tend to do this. Decided not to set lines and I am glad I did because a gulley washer came as I approached the ramp. Thought I might start fishing Shoal since it is close to the house. Just needs to be over 6 foot on the guage to be enough water to maneuver with the outboard.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, you got caught in that downpour yesterday! Probably had to start bailing out the boat. 

Did you find "blue water" hole upstream?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Between 5-6' at 85 is great for fishing at 90., below 5' go to 85.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I as about 200 yards from the bridge when the thunder got close. I ran up and tied off and when I backed my truck down the ramp the bottom fell out. One of the drains in the bridge was hitting on my bow of my boat and after sitting for about 30 minutes waiting I had to get my boat out because it was over half full of water.

I only went about half way between the powerline and the interstate. Don't know where the blue water hole is. The water was too shallow to operate my outboard.

Now I will know when to go to 90E. Does the park on 85S allow you to stay after dark if I wanted to set lines? I was under the impression you had to be gone at 7pm.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

At church this morning I Heard about the gully washer over tthere. We didn't get a thing here. 
I figured Shoal would be difficult this week so have trip planned to Rivers Edge on the Yellow for Tuesday. 
Have tried Shoal in the current condition and found it as you said. Too shallow to navigate very well. But down from 90 and below the power lines there are some deep holes I have been wanting to try for cats. Will get it done eventually.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

No one from Walton county is allowed to launch at 90E.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> No one from Walton county is allowed to launch at 90E.[/QUOT
> 
> We got a Special Dispensation Permit from the Pope to legally poach all rivers and lakes in Okaloosa and Santa Rosa. Escambia belongs to Alabama so it was not included. Anyway, Jason is over here this weekend and beating the water at King Lake, but he got a Special Dispensation before he crossed the county line.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I thought I would see marking tape in all of the overhanging bushes. None. Didn't even find an old bush hook. Maybe no one sets lines in that stretch of the river. I am not after those big fish just the good eating size.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you gone upstream yet?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I think up river from 90E has more activity. More land owners access the river upstream. Do more people go up instead of down?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know. I do know that I was told that's where the deep hole was but fishwalton had posted this a while back. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f39/shoal-river-okaloosa-county-74338/
And going down sure could be taken out of context...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice bass! Is that a spotted bass or largemouth? Looks kinda like a spot


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice bass! Is that a spotted bass or largemouth? Looks kinda like a spot




One giveaway is the back of the jaw angle. There are others, but in this picture it's the easiest thing by which to tell. It's behind the eye, so that's a largemouth. 

Pretty fish!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

